# vinum FreeBSD+Linux dual-boot



## ikbendeman (Dec 18, 2009)

I have read that there is an implementation of vinum in linux as well. Are the implementations in FreeBSD and linux compatible? Has anyone had experience with this, or any other software raid solution compatible with both operating systems?


----------



## ikbendeman (Dec 29, 2009)

bump :/ I really would like to be able to do this, especially to share things like my mythtv database...


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't use vinum, but I'm guessing that they're incompatible due to different filesystems. FreeBSD uses UFS while Linux uses ext2/ext3/ext4. As far as I know Linux doesn't support UFS.


----------



## fonz (Dec 29, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> As far as I know Linux doesn't support UFS.


Good news (perhaps): it does.

Linux has been capable of reading UFS (including UFS2) for years. Write support has long been considered experimental to various degrees of reliability but can be considered usable in recent kernels and if I'm not mistaken since 2.6.30 it's no longer considered experimental (took them long enough...).

Alphons

Edit: @ikbendeman: You might want to ask this on LinuxQuestions or something, perhaps they know more.


----------

